# 2010 VW Routan - What is the proper torque for lug nuts?



## vwinthedena (Jun 20, 2012)

2010 VW Routan - What is the proper torque for lug nuts?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

95 ft lbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwinthedena (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank You very much for your post. That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------

